# Muppets where are you??



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Just wondering where you have all disappeared to??

A big HELLO from the resident norti good muppet

Ratty
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Still here hun 

Will reply to your Pm shortly - I have a headache atm so going to log out for an hour


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I am in CHEESLELAND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! feels like muppet land sime times tho !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
lol
kermie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Muppet Scooter reporting in for duty. 


I'm still here, and ready for muppet mayhem


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Muppet Sweetums reporting for duty


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Well helloooooooooooooooooooooo Muppets..

Nice to see you all about, now lets see if ya can cause mayhem erm, be good muppets.

Think we all need a good blow of bubbles first don't you??

Ratty (off to blow bubbles)

xx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

i'll be a good muppet and share out the turkish delight I brought back from Turkey 

Sitting here looking angelic


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh I lurve turkish delight (but it's better with the chocolate on!!)

<shares bag of crisps out>

Anyone want a drink?

Where's Weebs & her big red pants when ya need her eh!! Stuck with her arm up a cows botty I bet!!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

REC said:


> Where's Weebs & her big red pants when ya need her eh!! Stuck with her arm up a cows botty I bet!!


Oi I heard that!!!!! 

Hellooooooooo fellow Muppets, how the blinking eck are you all?

Havent been around much recently, cos Ive been soooooooo busy with all the lickle creatures. Have now gone into ducks, chickens and even canaries....(not nearly as pretty birds as I am ).

Still having connection problems with t'internet.  Only lets me stay connected for about a min at a time, but since thats about all the time I have spare to get online, its not too bad.

Hows me ole muckers the cat and the pig doing? Good to see some muppets reporting for duty tho.

Right Im off for a nice hot bath now. So nighty night and sweet dreams.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ive just noticed this thread!!!

Boppity here!!!!!

Kate xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Flippin heck!!!! Now this is a blast from the past!   

If I had thought that resurrecting the muppet thread would bring back the bird I'd have done it long ago!!!! Good thinking Ratty!!!!!!

Fletch
XX


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Helllllllooooooooooooo Muppets 
Waldorf here...come out, come out wherever you is!



Gayn
XX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hairy butt Sweetums signing in


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Well blow me down with a feather!!! Birdie me old china!!!

Bet ya not busy wiv animals, bet ya too busy racing ya mobility scooter up & down the street!!  

Yeahhhhhhhhhhh good to see some old faces back (some older then others eh Birdie!!)

Love Ratty
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Hello my likkle puddy tat, watch out ya don't lose ya tongue!!

Ya knows if ya stick it out too often someone threatens to cut it off!!   (well they do if I do it!! 
 )
Me
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Flippin Ada - the cat's back!!!!  

Hello muppets - anyone want some choccie burpday cake? I got a whole one to myself and no-one to share it with  . Second thoughts - maybe I could plough through it on me tod!    

Lou
XXX


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Blimey the cat and the bird are back, it's ALL over now!    
Good thinking Ratty! 
Big Mama *lovely* family snap awww... makes me feel all fuzzy inside...getting emotional now  

Kermie how ya doin in cheeseland?  Hoppitty one 

Time for a song me thinks... come on Ratty    

ttfn Muppets
lotsa love
Gayn
XX

Aweeze...chuck us some of that cake girl! Ya can't eat it ALL on ya own


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Room for Miss P?

how the devil are ya all?!!!!


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

sorry im late!! Robin here and reporting for mischief


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

awwwwwwwwww I love you guys       

I am sort off around but not really............ life's is just too much at the moment  

Miss P darling  I was getting worried about you!


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

How quickly we fall of the page eh Muppets!!

Miss P!!!! Thought you'd vanished into thin air!! That boss of yours needs to leave the office for longer    

Gaffer         we loves ya too

Robin long time no speak  

Boppity hope Mac isn't borrowing your dresses hun!!   tell him to buy his own!

Fletch hello hun, nice to see ya

Waldorf are ya causing mischief?  

Sweetums Grants school pic is lovely, doesn't he look like you..   Are ya snowed under all the tesco vouchers  

Scooter hope the turkish delight is going down well

Big Mama nice group photo, hope that whip is warmed up ready!! 

Ratty
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi all

Swedish Chef here!!!

Back and ready to cook!!!!!


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Well hello chef!  

Nice to hear from you.. Hope ya gonna whip us up some tasty recipes (not Rat soup though!!)

How about a nice chicken casserole or a bacon sarnie!!  

Ratty
x


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Morning muppets....

Hope ya gonna cause mayhem be good today while I'm at work!!  

Ratty
xxxxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

It is all sweetness and light on here aint it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yep life is cheeseland is OK i guess    
I am maybe coming home for a week next week not sure yet, my mum  is flying over on wed for a week i hope we get on ok   we should no hassle from fri**ing family   
We have found dry white wine in Belgium 85p a bottle we have bought 20 bottles in 2 weeks !!!!! i think i may need to dry out soon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
right u lot will be online as much as i can with my mum here !!!
great to see so many of us back.
Fletch cake sounds good u stil got some left 
huge hugs
Kermie the hopity one !!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Morning Muppets

Kermie sweetie, nice to hear from you. Glad you're enjoying cheeseland!!  

Hello to everyone else.

Ratty
xxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Ohh tiz QUIET in Muppet Mansion isn't it...
Ok...WHO left the loo-roll holder empty AGAIN?  Big Mama is going to go maaaaaaaaad!
I've done the dishes but am leaving the washing someone else can do it am worn out.
...think the cat has hacked a fur-ball up on the sofa  OMG! There are some feathers in it! BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRDDDDDIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEE??
Anyone seen the Bird?  Hmmm might be Sweetums...she was trimmin her lady garden in the kitchen last night  was going to make a sarnie...but opted for a takeaway...ALL them stray hairs... like a yard brush I can tellya! 
Ratty we need a ditty give us a song matey 
Kermie my lickle Hoppitty one, how's life in cheeseland? Cheap vino getting to you? 
 to all the other Muppets come out, come out wherever you are 
Lotsa love
Waldorf
XX


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello hello!

How are u all today?

Boppity xx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

waldorf

wasnt me with the loo roll I promise

I have put the washing on, but Im not volunteeering for the ironing.
Oh and I cleared up the furball, its oK the feathers werent birdies colour. Think the cat must have been a dirty stop out again chasing the local birds. 

Must go get some lunch

Scooter


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Phew! Thanks Scooter! So...where is that Birdie then? 

I've cleaned the windows, so am not volunteering for the ironing...not doing the cat's tray again either  think she needs worming to be honest 
Big Mama you need to get a grip on this housework malarky...am fed up with no loo roll in the holder! I think it's Sweetums as she spends HOURS in there!
Kermie uses ALL of the hot water too!  mind you, at least she leaves it nice and clean afterwards 
Chef, what's for dinner am staaaaaaaaarvin! 
Boppity  fancy a cuppa? 
Found some smelly socks down the back of the sofa... think they're Ratty's...smell like they are 

Who else is around then?

Waldorf
XX


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Im off cat tray duties I am afraid, have a docs chitty to say I cant do them.

Wondered why I didnt have hot water for my shower this morning, you wait till I see Kermit i'll have a few words to say about that  

Scooter


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

waldorf oooohhhh yes a cuppa sounds good!!

Scooter ive put me washing on too!

Boppity xx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

OOH boppity mine was whites so I hope yours wasnt coloureds, or i'll have pink undies. Not a good look for Scooter 

Ive cooked cheese on toast but got a call whenthe toast was under so its a bit dark. 

Scooter


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Kermie will wallow in the bath ALL day if you'd let her!  but she always cleans the bath out afterwards bless her.
Think we need a cleaning rota set up don't we, but no cat tray duties for Scooter 
Have made a pot of tea if anyone wants one, and the PINK mug is MINE by the way! 
 
Aint it nice to be back home at Muppet Mansion 

ttfn
Waldorf
XX
p.s. Scooter, don't let Chef know you've been in her kitchen!


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Waldorf

I was a good scooter and cleaned up the lkitchen behind me and hung all the utensils up just as she had them, so hopefully she wont even notice I was in there. Just remind mw to go back in an shut the windows later. I had to open them when I burned the toast

Scooter


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

brownowl23 said:


> Waldorf
> 
> Just remind mw to go back in an shut the windows later. I had to open them when I burned the toast
> 
> Scooter


 
She probably won't notice with Ratty's socks in the laundry basket waiting to be washed! 

Waldorf
XX


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

ello

only just seent this

yay rebirth of the mad muppets

Foo Foo


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hello Muppets
Chef is dinner ready yet am starvin!
Has anyone seen Birdie? Put new seed out for her earlier and some millet but she's not touched it








Anyone seen Gaffer? Think she's off tarting with that Fraggle cat








Big Mama where are ya? You know us lot get up to mischief when you're home late (especially Ratty)








Foo Foo, Sweetums, Scooter, Kermie, Aweeze, Boppity, Robin, Miss and anyone I've forgotten 









ttfn
Waldorf
X


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Ratbag reporting for duty <just looking for me socks, as anyone seen em>

Cor must say Muppet mansion is looking ok, despite no loo roll!! <trails bottom along the floor, copied from the Cat I have!!>

Peter Rabbit's got a fly upon his nose
Peter Rabbit's got a fly upon his nose
Peter Rabbit's got a fly upon his nose
So he flipped it & he flopped it & the fly flew away.

Floppy ears & curly whiskers
Floppy ears & curly whiskers
Floppy ears & curly whiskers
So he flipped it & he flopped it & the fly flew away.

Show me the way to go home
I'm tired & I wanna go to bed
I had a little drink about an hour ago
And it's gone right to my head

la la la la can't remember the rest of this ditty

Rattyxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yay i love rattys singing!!

Kate xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Big Mama you need to get a grip on this housework malarky


​
Big Mamas had a busy day first







then 







and









before







then







then







then some more








then 







and some more time here








before








and for tea we ate









and now I am







before falling into my









I guess youve all been -
















Big Mama


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Morning Muppets
Big Mama







sounds like you had a busy day hun, hope today is less manic for you.
How's the housework rota coming along? Am fed up with finding undies, half eaten kit kats, Sweetums bristles, Boppity's toe-nail trimmings, and Ratty's  socks down the sofa








Have done the







think we need a dish washer, but no doubt Sweetums will think it is for her undies again....which knackered the last one as it got clogged up with her hair trimmings (won't say where from but they were quite long and curly)








We need a new lock on the bathroom door too, walked in on Kermie this morning







was NOT a pretty sight, why do froglets do hand stands in the shower? Or had I best not ask!?








Scooter is excused cat tray duties, she has a Drs note  so maybe she could do the








Ratty can do the







but tell her not to put the machine on too hot, remember last year when she shrunk my long johns!







couldn't sit down in 'em...not without doing meself an injury








Am off to do the shopping, does anyone want anything in particular? Foo Foo will getya some carrot cake 
 to all the other muppets bet you're all









Lotsa love
Waldorf 
XX


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

[fly]*IT'S FRIDAY!!!*[/fly]


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

U lot have lost the plot?!! May i join..........


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Oh Tom the toad, Oh Tom the toad, 
Why are you lying on the road? 
Oh Tom the toad, Oh Tom the toad, 
Why are you lying on the road? 
You did not see the car ahead, 
And now you're marked with tire tread. 
Oh Tom the toad, Oh Tom the toad, 
Why are you lying on the road? 


Scoots before scooter gets chucked out of the hosue for her bad singing


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

My hair trimmings indeed!  it's your moustache that's clogging everything up Waldorf...I'll have you know I spray my hair with silicone spray so I don't moult.  

Love to all you Muppets  

Sweetums x x


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hello Muppets
where are you all then? 

Waldorf
X


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

<pulls pants up>

here i am..

Booooooooooooooo


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

REC said:


> <pulls pants up>
> 
> here i am..
> 
> Booooooooooooooo


Please tell me you haven't been behind the sofa again for that!?  For goodness sake 
Ratty your cage is nice and clean with new straw and your fave tit-bits, cuz I did it for you yesterday!


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

No I did it under Birdies bed but don't tell her, it's a surprise for her when she gets back!


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

REC said:


> No I did it under Birdies bed but don't tell her, it's a surprise for her when she gets back!


Birdie is SO not going to be a happy birdie when she sees the "prezzie" you've left her Ratty! Mind you...you could always blame the puddy tat


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Well I won't say owt if you don't!!


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

REC said:


> Well I won't say owt if you don't!!


Say what Ratty matey? Dunno what ya on about


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh I do so lurveeeeeeeeeeeeeeee being back in Muppet Mansion!!

And ain't it great being let loose with no one watching us being norti good likkle muppets..

Just wish Sweetums would shave else where then the kitchen cos she's giving me fur balls of funny colour & texture!!


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

REC said:


> Oh I do so lurveeeeeeeeeeeeeeee being back in Muppet Mansion!!
> 
> And ain't it great being let loose with no one watching us being norti good likkle muppets..
> 
> Just wish Sweetums would shave else where then the kitchen cos she's giving me fur balls of funny colour & texture!!


Tiz grand being back in Muppet Mansion matey yep 
We always behave don't we 
Dya know, I thought we'd got a new lodger the other night, was stood in the kitchen, making me cocoa and saw this huge furry thing near the sink. I even asked it if it wanted something to eat, and as it didn't reply I thought it might have nodded off...so prodded it with me foot... and it dawned on me it was some of Sweetums hair (the curly variety)  She is a one aint she  Mind you, suppose with the size of her bum, she finds it hard to trim herself in the bathroom eh 
Won't be caught out again I can tell ya!


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Now ya see I can leave my droppings all over ya plates etc & ya just think your eating raisons!! 

Oh did I say that out loud!

Yeah guess the bathroom is a little tiny for sweetums behind..

I found some red curly hair the other day as I snuggled down for a nap, that Birdie has some explaining to do why she was in my cage & not her own <surely her big red pants keep it all in>


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

REC said:


> Now ya see I can leave my droppings all over ya plates etc & ya just think your eating raisons!!












<spits raisins out> RATTY!







You KNOW I'll have a right job now scraping that plop of yours off my dentures 

Red curly hair ya say!?







Could be Birdie's but I thought FF prefers the Brazilian look








Will go and do some investigating...









*Foo Foo







*

Hope you're feeling better my lovely

Lotsa love
Waldorf
XX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmmmm...so your complaining about my fur balls eh?  I'll remember that when Ratty needs lovely warm bedding in her cage in the winter  and you others when you need coats making  and my butt is not BIG by the way.

I shall just go and throw it away if you don't want it 

Ratty...Please stop pooping round the place...not only is it getting into Waldorf's dentures it's getting stuck on my fur and the house is beginning to smell 

Rabies shots all round methinks 

Sweetums x


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Rabies shot ya say?
<spits out raisins as was getting quite used to the taste>


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Eeek needle <thud>

Finds a nice quiet rat hole to sit & sh*t contemplate


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

REC said:


> Eeek needle <thud>
> 
> Finds a nice quiet rat hole to sit & sh*t contemplate


*<offers Ratty jacket pocket to hide in (but no leaving raisins in the lining!)>

Quick jump in, am off down the pub for a couple of halfs 
*


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

This is just like old times, bet ya could give Bidie a run for her money with her mobility scooter.. Beep beep..


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

REC said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> This is just like old times, bet ya could give Bidie a run for her money with her mobility scooter.. Beep beep..


 

I'll give you "weeeeeeeeee" ...now you just sit ya self still in the shopping basket eh, and if ya good...I might let ya have a sip of my beer  but don't fall in it again will ya...have heard of p&ssed as a newt...but not p&ssed as a rat  ...besides...you know you can't take ya beer...look at last Christmas...ya let ya self down BIG TIME with that strip tease  I dunno...cheap date... all you had was a sip of Sweetums Sherry


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

What does this button do, are we there yet, can I have a wee.. Oops sowwy


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Aye...and look at the bloke she pulled as well


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Sweetums...ya try to tell her but NOOOOOOOOOO she is a law unto herself! 

RATTY! STOP pressing that button! Stop moving around! For goodness sake you are a wriggle bottom!
You get down from there.... Ratty!? Where did she go?
OMG!
Hope she didn't fall down that drain! 

<gets off wheels...>
<kneels down near drain>
<shouts RAAAAAATTTTYYYYYYYY!!!!!!?> 

 *<ECHO>* 

          ​


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Phew thank goodness me air bags worked!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Not just that...she fell down the drain and into the sewers she's now got some hideous disease


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]    [/move]

oooooh Ratty thank goodness you're ok my lovely!
PHEW!

'ere... hope she's not been transformed into some kind of mutant Rodent with super-ratty powers!?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello muppets hope u are all ok?

Im very tired today i had a late nite last nite!

Kate xx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

who said needles. Ekk <sccoter runs in opposite direction>


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive worked out why Boppity' s so tired . . . .

In a haunted looking house and arches, a group of villains, monsters (including Boppity, Gloat, Droop, Miss Kitty, Gorgon Heap, Beautiful Day Monster, Scoff, and Lenny Lizard) sing  while clubbing each other, dodging bullets, arrows, and Crazy Harry's explosions.


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Ratty is running wild and free round muppet mansion..

<bouncing up & down on all the beds>

Up & down the stairs with the loo paper like a likkle loo roll advert puppy..

come out come out where ever you are, Ratty's going through ya personal stuff...

Mmmmm Sweetums diary....

<eyes pop out on storks, so thats what she gets up to eh...>

Mildred says hello to everyone by the way, Norti muppet Ratty forgotted to tell you all the other day..

Ratty
xxxx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Am having a whale of a time looking through ya drawers..

just wondering what this buzzing thing is in kemrits undie drawer though, looks a bit scary.... Buzzzzzzzzzzzzzz eeekkkk it's got a mind of it's own..


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Kermie said she had a massager thing that went buzz  

Anyway Ratty...what you doing rooting round people's drawers you norti little rat    and leave the loo roll alone otherwise Waldorf will be running round the mansion looking for it with her trousers down   (that will NOT be a pretty sight)  

Hmmm...as for my diary...Well...it is quite a riveting read eh?   did you read the bit where I had a naughty time with a hairy mammoth?   

Sweetums x


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Was that the hairy mammoth with the extra long snout??  

Waldorf won't blame likkle old me for the missing loo roll, she thinks I'm too small to reach the holder  

I'll just blame the Bird as she ain't here  

Oh that buzzer of Kermits gave me a right old shock, nearly shook me brains out as I wrestled with it..


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Extra long snout?...Yep that's the one  

So you borrowed Scooter's toilet step to reach up to the loo roll holder eh? She's not going to be happy   Then again...blame the bird or the cat 

As for the Buzzy item...bet you got a thrill out of it too!


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

MrsRedcap said:


> As for the Buzzy item...bet you got a thrill out of it too!


No cos it took all me fur off...


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh Ratty you poor thing...

Hey at least you won't get hot now! But I'd certainly go and see someone about those wrinkles you've got   the oil of ugly hasn't helped at all!


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

There was a tub of cream with Kermies toy but didn't like the sound of it, certainly wouldn't have done me wrinkles any good..

Said it stops squeaks


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Ratty what have ya been upto ya norti lickle rodent! OMG! Ya look dreadful!
Tell ya what, there's loads of Sweetums trimmings around so maybe we could make ya a wig? Don't go too mad though eh 









I have been stuck in the loo ALL morning shouting for loo roll as SOMEONE has nicked it all AGAIN! Seeing as no-one heard me shouting, and seeing as I had no loo roll... have had to use one of me socks  I'll never get that stain out now 

Has anyone seen the cat? Heard a right racket last night, she was in Kermie's room and ALL I could hear was this buzzing sound...went and knocked on the door and she said she was using Kermie's electric toothbrush 

She certainly enjoys cleaning her teeth by the sounds she was making 

Whose been in my bedside table? RATTY! I KNOW it was you as you've left ya raisins in there  I dunno is nothing private in this house 

'Ere gizza look at Sweetums diary 

Big Mama  can you have a word with the rat please, she's being ever so norti, she worried the hell out me yesterday when she fell down that storm drain! AND she needs a bath as she SMELLS a bit whiffy... and she won't go and have one.
Think I'll have to pin her down while Boppitty does the honours with the hosepipe again 

Am staaaaaaaaaarving anyone seen Chef?

Waldorf
RATTY! What have ya done with my braces!? I have told you time and time again they aint to be used for bungee jumping over the balcony!


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

OK who micked me step for the toilet. Im busting and I cant reach


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Your a bunch of muppets the lot of ya!

Ratty back in your cage NOW -







I dont wish to hear another squeek out of you tonight!

I found the Cat - Waldorf what did you put in there that belongs to her 


Scooter Ive spent all night looking for this -








why was it in the garden ?

And finally Who let the bird  eat E-numbers  


Who plugged Kermie into the socket!

*Big Mama*


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I'll have you know I have been away camping  so couldnt have stolen loo roll or done nasties with kermies toothbrush <shudder> your all terrible!

Off to get a coffee and curl up and catch up on mypost, that is if ratty hasnt chewed it all to shreds!

The Cat


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

me thinks Kermie has been on the cheap Dutch beer again  She's as bad as the rat for not being able to take her booze 
Scooter, I know you had trouble reaching the loo could hear ya cussing and moaning  ya could have borrowed me zimmer frame, I'd have given ya a leg up matey 
Well well well...the cat returns! Should have known ya was back, thanks for leaving that half eaten mouse in me slippers!  I bring you all a stick of rock back when I go on me hollibobs but you have to bring me a half eaten mousel! <pah> kids of today 

Big Mama how did ya get the rat back in her cage? Was chasing her around with the hoover ALL morning and she scarpered! I DO hope you made her have a bath, she smells like wet straw  pongy rodent that one!

Anyone seen the bird?  Think them e-numbers had quite an effect, did ya hear her singing last night! Got the karaoke out... "I will survive" at 3 am is NOT my idea of entertainment! Good job she zipped it, cuz I would have changed the lyrics to the song!  

Still can't find me braces  know Ratty has nicked em again 

Good to see the loo roll is now replenished and tell that rat to leave it alone! Can't keep using me socks! 

Right am off to have me brekkie that's if there's any milk left...s'pose not seeing as the cat is back eh <pah>
Waldorf
X


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Think the Cat has been on the cooking sherry again!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Oi?...What were we doing off page 1?  

OMG the cat is turning into kermie's alter ego


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Morning Muppets.

Boy am sooooo tired after rooting around mupet mansion.

Waldorf what braces  

Ratbag
xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Morning Muppets 
Ratty, don't play the innocent with me ya cheeky lickle rodent! I saw ya hanging from the balcony with me braces this morning when I went to the bathroom! I dunno, little things amuse little minds 
Anyone seen the cat?  Fur-ball on the end of the landing this morning! (unless it's Sweetums maulting)  have left it for someone else to pick up as not up to date with me tetanus 
Scooter, did ya find ya loo step matey? 
Kermie is a bit quiet, me thinks she's passed out on cheap Dutch beer again 
Big Mama, thanks for getting the rat back in the cage, did she have that bath? Still a bit whiffy if you ask me 
Boppity, how are ya hunni?
Foo Foo is this your chew-stix on my bedroom floor? 
Miss P where are ya matey?
Chef, what's for lunch? Can I not have the raisins today please...hope they WERE raisins and the rat aint been bimbling around the work surfaces again 
Right am off for some late brekkie, hope the cat hasn't drank all the milk again! <pah>
Come on Birdie where are ya!?
Lotsa love to all
Waldorf
XX


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Waldorf - yes Bog mama found my loo step in the garden. I have to say it was just in time, I was beginning to go beetroot trying to hold it all in. thought I was going to burst 

I cleared up the furball in the hallway, it was still warm EWWWWWW!!!!!!!

Sweetums my jacket had fur all over it. IS it yours? Has anyone seen the clothes brush I look like a hairy monster.

Scoots


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Morning Muppets..

Kermie's coming back to the uk today, back to Muppet Mansion.

[fly]WELCOME HOME KERMIE[/fly]

Now, wheres those replacement batteries for her buzzy thing, I think the Cat's worn it out!









Ratty
xxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

OMG! you norti Kitty!
What's the betting she won't give the buzzy thing back Ratty!? 



She's having waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much fun!

WELCOME HOME HOPPIT!

MISSED YA BUDDY!

Lotsa love to everyone else
Waldorf
XX


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Well Kermie's back in good old blighty, just needs to get home now to muppet mansion. She's not gonna be too pleased to see what the cat's been doin'!!

Birdie couldn't escape quick enough, think she needs a wig!!


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Muppets
OMG!  think the bird over did things a bit 

Well what a rainy day to wake up to  where has the sunshine gone!?   have me trousers rolled up, me t-shirt and braces (which I found stuffed down the back of the sofa thanks RATTY!) me open toed sandals, and me notted hanky all at the ready and it's bloomin raining! <pah> typical!
Ratty I think Kermie-Hoppit is going to have quite a shock when she sees her room don't you!  I might pop out down the local before she wakes up don't like it when she grumbles  Mind you, might stay here and watch the fireworks when she finds out what the cat has been doing with her "massager" 
Big Mama, I think you need to have a chat with the cat! She's coming in at all hours and you know I can't sleep too well anyway...and I think she's been missing her tray again...either that or the fridge is leaking again 
Ratty, did you hear that noise last night? I think the cat was tarting again with that scruffy ginger tom cat...partied ALL night that pair 
Sweetums you've been quiet, whatya up to? <probably passed out on the cooking sherry again> 
Boppity you too, where are you matey?
Foo Foo  left ya some carrot cake  <some pieces are a bit soggy, sorry...couldn't quite manage the last bit, so put it back on the plate...just for you> 
Scooter  thanks for finding my false teeth, sorry they were in your coffee mug 
Chef, any chance of a chip butty 

 to all the other muppets
Be back later, might have a little snooze in the armchair, so keep the noise down please guys 
Waldorf
XX


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Happy weekend muppets

look what I caught Froggy doing in the mirror!! Posing!!

Obviously thinks she's Johnny Depp!!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

OI
How very dare u go in my room whilst i was away    
U must have broken into my bedside locker and taken my personal entertainment unit  
Surley once u saw them u should have known they were for mine n Miss Piggy's nightime funtime  
  they were gifts by the way    


















Am so glad to be home once i have bought myself new entertainment units i will be back with extra strong padlocks I DONT SHARE EWWWWWWWWW    

Kermie


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Do i smell     i cum home to muppet mansion an u lot seem to have gone away without leaving me a note   
kermie xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I was sleeping - now I am awake!

Not sure where the others are prehaps they are playing hide and seek I know at least one muppet can be tempted out with M&Ms should we try it 

~Big Mama~


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

hmmm M&Ms now your talking 

Scooter


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

​
Oi Scooter! STEP AWAY FROM THE M & M'S!​
How is everyone?
Sorry been awol, nipped to the allotment today to sort the veg patch out, so nice fresh veggies this weekend Chef 
Where's the cat then? 
Where's the bird?
Where's the frog?  matey ​
Foo  
Sweetums 

right am off for some cocoa, anyone seen the biscuits?

Lotsa love
Waldorf
XX


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Sorry waldorf My expansion got hungry so I ate the iscuits 

Scooter


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Can I join?  What Muppet names are taken, and what is available!

I have references to prove that I am mad enough!

Sue


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Sue i will find out who is free n let u know asap.
prob tomoz now so get yourself off to the guest quarters for tonight, u will have your own room by tomoz night !!!!!
lol
Kermie xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Can I join too? Sue will vouch for me being


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

yep cath will let u know tomoz at some point !!!
ol
kermie xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Morning Muppets
Scooter, don't worry about the biscuits, had licked them all and they didn't taste too nice, so put them back in the biscuit tin...hope you enjoyed them anyway 
Kermie  hello matey, you slept well last night, could hear ya snoring!  Good to have ya back in Muppet Mansion 
Big Mama, looks like we need some more coat hooks for our new arrivals, just tell them that the comfy chair in the lounge is mine  me old bones won't take to that new sofa we bought, besides...it's usually got Ratty's socks stuffed down the back of it...mind you... they may like the smell of gorgonzola 
Talking of smelly things... Ratty me old mate how are ya?  Tiz eerily quiet for my liking...which usually means Quiet=Ratty upto something... 
Sweetums  how are you matey? Not seen you around much, is it because your maulting again and got them embarrassing bald patches around your "you know where"  hope the cream works again  and STOP scratching it! NOT nice to see when you're eating ya dinner! 
Foo Foo  whatya upto?
Boppity, you need an extra lamp in your room with all that studying, your eyes will suffer missy! 
Chef, left the veg for you in the kitchen...but please don't use the cucumber that Kermie bought back from Holland, it is NOT a new fangled hand whisk...well...not for culinary purposes it aint 
Still no sign of the bird  
 Birdie come out, come out...wherever you are...probably in the shed again with the cows and chickens 
Where's the cat then? Gaffer? Funny, she aint usually this quiet...what's the betting she's upto no good with the Rat!? 

Right am off to make a cuppa and eat me secret stash of biscuits  yum! garibaldis! ... extra raisins!?  ...RAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!! I tell ya I will SWING for that rodent!

Be back later
Lotsa love
Waldorf
XX


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

CathB said:


> Can I join too? Sue will vouch for me being


In the nicest possible way CathB!!!!!

Sue


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Waldorf u are a nutter hun!

Im such a wimp - the mean nurse took my blood today!

Kate xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Sue, Cath i will find out for u asap but my mum been here all day and no time for being on here just nipped on for 2 mins please be patient with Kermie !!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

No probs - I know it isn't easy being green!

Sue 

ps - have you come across this link:- http://muppet.wikia.com/wiki/Muppet_Wiki (This post contains an unconfirmed link etc etc!)


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Big mama will have to dig out the old muppet list!

Waldorf...I've got a flea infestation caught them off the Rat! and I got big baldy patches on me  

The Rat is very quiet   not good! Come out come out you infested vermin fleabag  

Kermie...Welcome home to Muppet Mansion! Did you bring me some cheese back?

Big Mama, Scooter, Foo Foo, Boppity, Birdie, Gaffer  won't get too close in case you catch my fleas.

Going to have to see Dr Bunsen Honeydew for some flea powder  

Love From

An Itchy Sweetums x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

JUNE '06
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=61176.0

The Vote was* Remove their name from the List so it can be used again 10 (38.5%) * 
*Do nothing* - leave the list as it is once a Character is gone its permenant 5 (19.2%) 
*Punish Awol* muppets 7 (26.9%) 
*Re use my name please* 4 (15.4%)

Animal STILL ACTIVE  Shezza 
Annie Sue 
Beaker  Beaker 
Betsy Bird STILL ACTIVE  Weeble 
Big Mama STILL ACTIVE  Dizzi squirrel 
Boppity STILL ACTIVE  Kamac80 
Camilla the Chicken 
Crazy Harry 
Droop 
Dr. Bunson Honeydew STILL ACTIVE  Suzie 
Foo-foo STILL ACTIVE  Emliy 
Fozzie Bear 
Gaffer STILL ACTIVE  Fidget 
Gladys 
The Great Gonzo NEWLY ACTIVE  CathB 
Gloat 
Hilda 
Kermit STILL ACTIVE  Lou F 
Mildred 
Miss Kitty 
Miss Piggy NEWLY ACTIVE  Wraakgodin 
Sr. Member 
Muppy 
Rizzo Ratty. STILL ACTIVE  Rec 
Robin STILL ACTIVE  Flutterbye 
Rizzo STILL ACTIVE  REC 
Rowlf 
Scooter STILL ACTIVE  Brownowl 
Swedish Chef 
Sweetums STILL ACTIVE  MrsRedcap 
Timmy Monster 
Thog STILL ACTIVE  *Jenny*

Is this right, now 
These names can be re used


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

There are so many good ones left!!!  I expected them to be gone!!!

I am torn between 

The Great Gonzo
Annie Sue
Camilla
Miss Piggy  (I can't believe she isn't taken!)

Why doesn't anyone want to be the Swedish Chef!

Will have a think and get back to you!!!

Hugs

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I know its sad isnt it - We had some Great members in some great roles, original line up were called bubble muppets, oh the thread is steeped in history, big mam is all nostalgic, wheres me Hanky


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Had a bit of a think.  I have to go with my idol - Miss Piggy!!!  

Moi (kissy kissy!)


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hehehehe I can have my pork chops now Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

MrsRedcap said:


> Hehehehe I can have my pork chops now Sue


Watch it buster - all pork is for the frog!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Ooh can I be the Great Gonzo? He was always my favourite.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Wraakgodin said:


> MrsRedcap said:
> 
> 
> > Hehehehe I can have my pork chops now Sue
> ...


Not for Sweetums...Sweetums like pork chops WITH APPLE SAUCE mwahhahahahahahaha     

Anyone want my fleas?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hiiiii-YAAAA!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Sweetums big hairy monster...You ikkle wee piggy


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

MrsRedcap said:


> Sweetums big hairy monster...You ikkle wee piggy


"I assume that _vous_ are heavily insured in the likely event that something untoward should befall you?"


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

We already have a miss piggy, it's Bratt...

Ratty is up to mischief, am a rooting & a tooting....


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Mischief? Where? Can I join in? Have my Gonzo trumpet here and you never know what will happen when I try to play it............. will it be water squirting out or some kind of explosion.......


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Am hiding in Waldorf's room  

Found some very strange gadgets in here, a nose trimmer, or at least I think thats what it's for.. Oh & there's an elephant hidden under the duvet, gave me such a fright seeing this huge mound sticking up like the blackpool tower!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

REC said:


> We already have a miss piggy, it's Bratt...


Really? It wasn't on the list. Do I have to change I am not sure this world is big enough for two Miss Piggy's!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue Miss Piggy is yours - Bratt hasnt posted in ages thats why shes not on the new list 
sorry ratty 

Cath will add you hun 

~Big Mama~


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Oooops watch out watch out Big Mama's about 

We ARE very norti good muppets when she's about


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi squirrel said:


> Sue Miss Piggy is yours - Bratt hasnt posted in ages thats why shes not on the new list


Moi is grateful, Dizzi!

kissy kissy


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmmm...watch out Big Mama is already modifying posts  

You want some of my fleas Big Mama?   I have plenty to give! 

An Itchy Sweetums


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Ahhhh thank you big mama  

hehehehe I'm gonna have fun passing my fleas around


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

thought you might 

good night Muppets sleep tight dont let Sweetums Bugs BITE!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

​


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

bratt said:


> Room for Miss P?
> 
> how the devil are ya all?!!!!


Miss piggy posted this not so long ago... So does that not count??


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

You can reallocate Beaker if anyone wants it. Unfortunately I don't get online enough now to 'be good'


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Oi where is waldorf 
as is Mrs Chaos she is always in here she is as mad as a bag of my aunts n uncels !!!!!!
kermie xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning kermie. How are you today?

Bit itchy in here today.......who's been leaving fleas all over the place.

Been doing some research into the magnificence that is me and found I have a game. Great fun though please be gentle as I'm beginning to get a sore back.

http://flying-gonzo.freeonlinegames.com/

/links


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

I Scored 1158 and got Gonzo in the bucket  Hope you dint drink too much of the water mate!

I left some tofees in here last night for everyone but it looks like Sweetums sat on them they're all covered in hair. Some of them have added raisins on too.................. You wait till I see ratty.

Chef - Im hungry whats for dinner?

Scooter


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Oooooooh are there Muppet positions going spare (  ) then ?

I loved Fozzie Bear when I was little, he was just so cute and cuddly and a bit dopey too  

I'm flea free too if that's a condition for membership


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I got 3000+ but now need crutches and a tumble dryer. Is there a doctor in the house?

We have a chef? Cool!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

mazv said:


> I'm flea free too if that's a condition for membership


You're not flea free now 

I've got ticks as well

Sweetums 

P.s Chef...cook us something will ya...I'm famished!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

MrsRedcap said:


> I've got ticks as well


Share them round then Sweetums 

What's for tea if Chef's cooking?


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Some Swedish chicken dish with fried dandelion leaves and tree roots


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

ok we are infested with fleas and ticks thank to sweetuma. Now lets all stand in line and i'll spray you all with frontline. That should get rid of the bugs.

That includes you too ratty before you try to sneak off being your small.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I aint got fleas good job u lot stayed away from my room, plus being smoothhaired helps but if i find any then will alllow Miss Piggy to groom me !!!!! ooooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

REC said:


> bratt said:
> 
> 
> > Room for Miss P?
> ...


I missed this ! sorry - Up to Bratt really - Post again Bratt please - Sorry Sue 



Charlies-Mum said:


> You can reallocate Beaker if anyone wants it. Unfortunately I don't get online enough now to 'be good'


Are you sure Hun - You are an original Muppet hun and you will always be "beaker" to us 



Lou F said:


> Oi where is waldorf
> as is Mrs Chaos she is always in here she is as mad as a bag of my aunts n uncels !!!!!!
> kermie xx


I wondered where Waldorf was  Sorryyyyy


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh well - it was nice while it lasted!

Sue


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Just noticed that cath has joined!! Are u mad?!!

Boppity xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Boppity - I'm barking so should fit in nicely!

Sue - who you going to be instead then?

Gonzo


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Fozzie is free Sue, but if Bratt dont post u could maybe be Miss P again !!!
right am off out for a waxing and a hair do for which ever of my lovley miss p's want to go out on the town tonight !!!
catch ya laters 
kermie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh er, new recruits.  

Well Ive managed to get my old prehistoric pc up & running on dial up. So I can pop in and keep and eye on ya all, now and again.......me being the sensible one of the group!!!!

Oi Pig get ya ass back here and reclaim ya title. 

Havent had a chance to read back yet, but Im sure the ole rat will be needing her bum kicking for one reason or another. 

And where is the cat? Come on out lickle puddy tat, its not really frontline in this spray.....honest. 

Right Im off to check through a zillion emails, while Im online.

Loads of love & feathers.
Bird xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I didn't intentially tred on anyones toes, it was posted that Miss Piggy was free, so I chose her.  I didn't know that the person who had it before was still posting.  

Sue


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Who you going to be then SUe? Lots of great muppets still available. How did your test go?

Bird - nice to see you back online. The tx free zone has been way too quiet without you, though Ali has restarted the stories.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Well bird u can type thought u had glued your feathers together !!!

Sue u didnt step on anyones toes,hoofs,claws,trotters or feet, u were told she was free so u did what u thought u could. Come on choose another name    
right i got a muppet acoming today so best get the place sorted out am sooo exctited Waldorf coming for a sleep over      
lol
kermit


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Kermie...Hope you've got lots of air freshner for after she's been the loo...we all know she has a smelly bum  

Oh and hide any elephant ornaments too


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning lovely muppets! Hope u are all well?

Gonzo - yep i agree u will fit in!! 

Bird - so good to see u ive missed u   

Boppity xx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Sue you haven't stepped on anyones toes hun 

Goodness me, is that a post from Birdie!!  

Hello to everyone else, sorry Ratty is still poorly so am gonna crawl to the sofa & have a rest (I have progressed from my whole day in bed yesterday).

Ratty
xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

kermit has got a v v v v v bad hangover Waldorf made me drink silly amounts of wine and i really regret letting her lead me astray !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Has your toilet survived Waldorfs visit Kermie?


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

yeah made her use a comode out in the shed !!!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Oi Kermie! You needed no persuading in drinking them BOTTLES of vino! 
I was the perfect guest I'll have you know Sweetums! Bought me own toilet duck and touch and fresh  mind you...my botty is a novice compared to some of the house guests 
Had such a fab time at Kermie's country retreat...view was lovely...apart from the Bull who crippled a poor heiffer he was SO heavy! OMG worra sight to see when ya scoffing ya brekkie 

 to all the muppets 
Waldorf
XX


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Where are all you muppets. Too busy on the VIP threads I bet


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

yep i guess so !!!!!!!!!!!!! it is fun tho


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

brownowl23 said:


> Where are all you muppets. Too busy on the VIP threads I bet


 Scooter
I think they must be 








how's everyone else in Muppet Mansion?
Lotsa love
Waldorf
XX


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

ok - put me down as the chef, unless there is another one lurking somewhere!!!!

Sue


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

wow you muppets have been busy!! well.. it has been... 3 weeks since i had internet lmao!!

erm... hope alls well!! 

Loadsa love and kisses
Robin xx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Happy Weekend Muppets!!!

Am having a good old clear out of muppet mansion this weekend!









I found Birdie's orange thong, thought it was dental floss!! 








Kermie had hidden this in her sweetie jar!!

Also found this pin up pic of kermie.. It was in a letter for Play Frog, think she was after centre spread!!










Anyway, if there's owt ya want saving, rescue it now!!

Ratty
xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Ratty i thought i had hidden my things well u must have really been snooping       
I'm not embaressed tho the picture i look frogtastic   n as for my sweetie jar that is for my lady friends when they come over      
froggy


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Not sure what the pig will think of that when she reads about your "lady friends"!

børk! børk! børk!

Chef


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

*wheels in the tea trolley* laden with Cream tea, cucumber sandwiches, jelly and ice ceam and a whopping big








Happy Birthday ratty

Enjoy yr tea

    

Pressies are over there in the corner >>>>>>>


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Ta Da! Happy Burpday Ratty! ​
Flippin Heck! I've been stuck in that cake waiting for Ratty's Birthday for months!!!! And now I'm free! Mind you - me knees are a bit buckled - it was a bit cramped in there.

You lot obviously forgot you'd stuffed me in there (I'll let the newbies off) - haven't even remembered to stick me on the list! 

Right now seeing as it's quiet at the mo..... cream tea for me.... Oh and cream tea for me..... anyone else for a cream tea? No? Oh well another cream tea for me........ Hee hee hee! YUM - you even realised I prefer blackcurrant jam to strawberry - thanks Fidget!

Fletcherbird


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Special wave to you aweeze - now you are free it is time to P.A.R.T.Y!

Happy Birthday Ratty!  Have a great one!!!

Cream tea with strawberry jam for me, Aweeze - or, I suppose as the thread chef I should whisk up something special for the occasion!

Yorn desh born, der ritt de gitt der gue, Orn desh, dee born desh, de umn børk! børk! børk!

Chef


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hubby has come home and he has been working all day with a guy visiting from Sweden.  His boss came into the department and because this Swede couldn't speak Dutch, he wanted someone who spoke English - well half of the department all said DH's name at the same time - so he was volunteered!

My point to this long and boring story is that because he has been working with a Swede today, he has come home doing impressions of the Swedish Chef from the Muppets - he has been home 30 minutes and has already done it about a dozen times!!!

børk! børk! børk!

Chef


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

PAH! That's right I finally get out of that darned cake and you lot all go awol (apart from chef ) - are you trying to tell me something? 

Well, OK i'll just climb back into another cake and wait until the next birthday comes around - at least I get some cream teas all to myself 

See y'all!

Fletch


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

someone mention CAKE!!!!!! 

Don't worry, I will "clean" up!!!! 

børk! børk! børk!

Chef


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Waldorf & Kermie, am up to no good again, come out & stop me why don't ya!!  

Am skipping round Muppet mansion all on my lonesome.. Have left you both a few raisons in your beds for midnight nibbles!! 

Got a PM from Miss Piggy, she's still around but not getting chance to post cos there's a new member of staff... She will be back!!

Am gonna go curl up in the cats' basket (far more comfier then my old drafty cage)

Be back tomorrow

Ratty

xxx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

hi eVRYONE

hOW ARE YOU ALL NOT TOO WET i HOPE

sCOOTER


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

WALDORF, KERMIE, am bouncing on ya beds!!!! Wake up you lazy pair!!Waldorf what's that protruding from under the covers, my how long & thick that is!! Is it a new flavour lipstick!! 

Hope you guys had fun last night <certainly sounded like it!>

Scooter, didn't get wet at all yesterday, I stayed under cover 

Happy sunday Muppets..

Ratty
xx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Been busy making raisins for Waldorf & Kermie!!

Extra toppings for the cakes!!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Naughty ratty u can not be trusted can you, i was a little worse for wear last night and came very close to munching on the raisins      
Had a fab time with Waldorf we drank lots of beer but not too much     poor ratty had us on phone at 11pm we had to make sure she wasnt causing too much mahem in our absence !!!!
Back at home now am soo tired Waldorf's pets dont understand the Sunday lie in that is the law in my house     
right food n bath n bed.
catch ya laters
lol
Kermie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

where is everyone then?
Ratty ya stinky rodent...have ya seen the raisins ya left on me bed! <pah>
That protruding thing under my duvet was my cctv I'll have ya know to catch the culprit who leaves me prezzies on me pillow!  and now you've been caught!
<sniff sniff> pooh Ratty you pongy thing, right Big Mama is going to hear about this...bathtime for you matey!
Kermie and me had a faberooney time at my country retreat. My old doggies made her and Mr Kermie most welcome especially Zak  Was lovely to chat to Ratty on the phone, little did we know she'd pooped all over our beds and left sticky raisins on the pillow...stuck to me head last night wondered what on Earth it was 
Where's the cat then?  tarting again now doubt with that tom cat down the road.
Sweetums is on her hollibobs, hope she doesn't mault in the caravan 
Foo Foo  how are ya hunni?
Boppity  have ya finished decorating yet then matey? Muppet Mansion is huge...so get painting! 
Scooter  you really should have kept an eye on Ratty whilst me and Kermie were away...noticed your loo step has disappeared again! <points to Ratty>
Chef am staaaaaaaaaaarvin when's tea ready? What we havin? <suggests Chef cleans the saucepans out to eliminate raisins and fur balls, and feathers left behind by Ratty, Gaffer and Birdie>
Birdie  hellooooooooo? <echo> <pah> bet she has her hand stuck up a cow's bottom again 
 to all the other Muppets
Whose coming to make old Waldorf a nice cuppa?









Back later, might have an afteroon snooze









Lotsa love
Waldorf
XX


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Waldorf - dinner tonight is Swedish meatballs!   

Don't worry - all the pans are out of reach of small furry vermin!

børk! børk! børk!

Chef 

(don't tell Gonzo, but Camilla is on the menu tomorrow!   )


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Oi, who are you calling furry vermin!!!










been playing with a buzzy thing again & this is the result!! Ya thought I'd have learnt by now wouldn't ya!!


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

<hands Ratty a blanket to cover her dignity>
 Kermie is going to go ballistic when she finds out you've been using her "massager" again! 
Think we ought to knit you a jumper, you look awful...showing ya "bits" off in public! 
Chef YUMMY tea sounds perfect, but no bones in owt please my dentures won't take tough meat 
Where's the frog then? I think she's been doing the H word (housework) 
Scooter, did ya find your loo seat hun? <points to Ratty again> <nicks Ratty's towel and legs it on zimmer frame shouting "baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaldy" >
ttfn
Waldorf
XX


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Uncanny likeness Ratty!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Chef -   hand her back. She's mine


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Guess what I found her Rattyness doing this morning!? She will never learn will she!
Chef, guess that cheese is off the menu tonight then? 



She thinks she's Tom Cruise incarnate don't she!  
Hope everyone is ok? Back later, got to check on me elephant 
Lotsa love
Waldorf
XX


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

How very dare they say i am an Animal. Every body knows i am a FROG

*You Are Animal*










A complete lunatic, you're operating on 100% animal instincts.
You thrive on uncontrolled energy, and you're downright scary.
But you sure can beat a good drum.
"Kill! Kill!"

*The Muppet Personality Test*

http://www.blogthings.com/themuppetpersonalitytest/


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi all!!!

Just checking all the threads after my holiday - just thought I would pop in and say "HI!"

Chef 

(ps - Kermie, the personality test said I was Scooter!)


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

me too!
*You Are Scooter*










Brainy and knowledgable, you are the perfect sidekick.
You're always willing to lend a helping hand.
In any big event or party, you're the one who keeps things going.
"15 seconds to showtime!"

*The Muppet Personality Test*

http://www.blogthings.com/themuppetpersonalitytest/


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

*You Are Gonzo the Great*










"Is something burning in here? Oh, it's just me."
You're a total nutball who will do anything for attention.
The first to take a dare, you'll pull almost any stunt.
You're one weird looking creature, but your chickens don't mind!

*The Muppet Personality Test*

http://www.blogthings.com/themuppetpersonalitytest/

Hurrah! I'm me!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

We have our own museum!
You look pretty fine in the pic Kermie.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/6916896.stm

/links


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

No one told me we were moving!!!!!!!!!!!!   

<off to pack up my basket and mice toys>


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

hi everyone 

Im here but hibernating

Scooter


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Do Scooters hibernate!  

Shame that museum doesn't do a world wide tour, it would be interesting to see those things.  And Miss P does look very glamerous in that shot!

børk! børk! børk!

Chef


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Fidget said:


> No one told me we were moving!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> <off to pack up my basket and mice toys>


<chains self & Fidget to the railings, we are NOT moving!!>

Gaffer here's ya crash helmet in case things get a little rough!!










Happy weekend Muppets

Ratty
xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

OMG that cat is horrid 
Me not moving either as my bedroom is sooo comfy and i have a poorly shoulder so thron us the chain Ratty.
hugs Kermie xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I got the impression that the museum is full of copies of us and we can still live in muppet mansion. Sorry you all got worried that they'd boot us out. 

Nice crash helmet though.....


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

I have just done the personality test and appparently I am Scooter    and not Swedish Chef! 

Confused


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sara M said:


> I have just done the personality test and appparently I am Scooter   and not Swedish Chef!
> 
> Confused


Hang on..... have we got two chef's here?

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sara M said:


> Hi all
> 
> Swedish Chef here!!!
> 
> Back and ready to cook!!!!!


  

In My defence after the muppet re-birth on pages 1 & 2 where everyone said a quick hello, 
no one posted when I stuck up this list asking it Id got it right  (soorryy  )



Dizzi Squirrel said:


> JUNE '06
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=61176.0
> 
> The Vote was* Remove their name from the List so it can be used again 10 (38.5%) *
> ...


prehaps our two chefs should slug it out in the kitchen  me I'm out of here


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

No probs - the other chef can have the kitchen, I give up!!!!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Ah well Dizzi - s**t happens!!!  

Hugs back 

Sue


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Ah Sue that not fair, surely she can stay as Chef, i dont want to upset anyone but u have to post to be a muppet and Sue does post as Chef   maybe we need to do an updated list and if u dont post by friday then u lose your name and someone else can have it, it only fair. I hope i havnt upset anyone but just think it unfair on Sue as she already had to change from Miss Piggy and she only chose a name that was free on the list.
What do u think on the new list 
huge hugs
Kermie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Awww Sue 
who's goin to cook me dinner then? 
Was looking forward to Swedish meatballs 
Am no good with them new fangled kitchen appliances at my age, tried to microwave a tin of beans...and think I may have broke it 

Where's all the Muppets then?


Waldorf is lonely  <and wants someone to come and wipe the exploded beans off the ceiling> <oh...and I think the kitchen walls need cleaning now> 
Lotsa love
Waldorf
XX


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

One last meal for dear sweet Waldorf!  Perhaps a waldorf salad (with meatballs, of course!)??

børk! børk! børk!

Sue 

(whatever you girls decide is ok with me - I don't want to cause problems again!)


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi everyone

Wonder what scooter wouodl come out as on the oersonality test if chef comes out as scooter 

Might have to have a go 

Scooter


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

apparently im not Scooter im ......

*You Are Kermit*










Hi, ho! Lovable and friendly, you get along well with everyone you know.
You're a big thinker, and sometimes you over think life's problems.
Don't worry - everyone know's it's not easy being green.
Just remember, time's fun when you're having flies!

*The Muppet Personality Test*

http://www.blogthings.com/themuppetpersonalitytest/


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

This is a post for Timmy the big blue monster!!

Welcome back sweetie!!!! Now empty your inbox!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive an Idea . . .

Instead of being muppets, why dont we start afresh with disney characters


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I like being a muppet but if we change can I be Tigger?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aw can i be eeyore then? Im mad on eeyore!!!

Sorry ive been AWOL from this thread for ages!

Boppity xx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

But I lurve my muppet!!!   

but I lurve disney!!

I'm so used to signing my posts as Ratty, think I have forgotten my real name!!  

p.s I have mickey mouse jibbitz on my croc's!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I could manage having a split personality. Half Gonzo, half Tigger. Though thinking about it that sounds incredibly dangerous. A highly bouncable daredevil?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I would have to be . . .

Tinkerbell!

New names new thread new fun 

~Dizzi~


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

REC said:


> p.s I have mickey mouse jibbitz on my croc's!!


Ratty,

You have a 'what' on your 'what'       

Maz


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I want to be that elephant in Pooh!

Sue


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

A heffalump sue? that's scary   to us Tiggers


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

CathB said:


> A heffalump sue? that's scary  to us Tiggers


Sorry - I promise not to scare you!!! We have 3 cuddly heffalumps on the sofa, and 2 little ornaments in our display case! We both think that it is the cutest!!!

Sue


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

ok then sue. will try not to bounce you too much!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

CathB said:


> ok then sue. will try not to bounce you too much!


There is a rude answer there - it is taking all my energy not to say it!!!! 

Sue


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

kermie is here and will post properly tomoz


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Sorry couldnt resist. (wonder how many of you are singing the right words, hee hee)

Oh ok heres another





/links


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Mahna mahna...........


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah I know what words your singing to the first one mrs.  

"LOOKS LIKE A BIG TACO"


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

mahna mahna ....

Oi Birdie, hope FF is looking after ya tits missy  (sorry meant ya canaries) <sniggers>

Waldorf
XX


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

hello muppets, sorry ive been sooo busy with college!!! 

Loving the video of us in the bahamas!! haha!!

Much love
Robin xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I thought you were all at Carrot Rd






This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Ok I know this will probs get removed for being wudey, but what the hell. Sowy bosses. <giggles> 

WARNING SOME NON MUPPET PRUDES MAY FIND THIS OFFENSIVE!!





Need to Login/sign up to veiw - so will leave for now [red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Weebs my love that gave me the larf i needed      
hate to see camel toes    
lol
Kermie
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I have the mahna mahna on my phone!

I have to tell you ladies this, I did think of you last night - we were in Nijmegen and we saw a huuuuge Swedish Chef, about 5ft high in a shop window.  DH took a photo with his phone and will download it later!  

Sue


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Ok come on then Muppets!
Come out, come out wherever you are!

Christmas is a coming and Muppet Mansion needs an overdue spring clean, before we put the deccys up!

*Sweetums * hair is STILL lurking in every corner...under every cushion...and is stuck to the Rat's raisins behind the tv 

Feathers in the bath *Birdie*! 
Fur ball on the work top that will be the *Cat*! 

Buzzing thing left in MY armchair! *Keeeeeeeeeeeermie*! 

Someone has been messing about with my walking frame too! OWN UP!

Can't believe how quiet it is 

*Chef*...Chef?? Am starving...who wants to come and make old Waldorf a nice cuppa?

I know you're out there...

I got cake....



Waldorf aka Billy-No-Muppet-mates 

XX


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Do I smell cake? 

Gonzo reporting for duty! I have cookies.


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Oooooooh look over there Gonzo!

<nicks cake...jumps in wheelchair....>
<Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......>


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

hope you don't want to stop that wheelchair (waves brakes in the air)......


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey its me Boppity but i dont get on the internet much these days and feel im missing loads!!

Boppity xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hello Muppets
sorry it's taken me so long to come back home...Gonzo nicked the brakes on me wheelchair  and I've been stuck on the roundabout all night 

Boppity  missed ya hun!
Where's everyone else then? 

Waldorf
XX


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

<wanders into room>

Ack ack ack ack

<leaves furball and wanders out of room>


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Fidget said:


> <wanders into room>
> 
> Ack ack ack ack
> 
> <leaves furball and wanders out of room>


  Did you HAVE to leave that in my slipper you pesky cat! 

<scrapes Gaffer's fur-ball out of slipper with teaspoon> Oooh it's got feathers in it... BIRDIE!?  BIIIIIIIIIIIRRRDDDDDDIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEE!?  
<stirs cuppa tea with teaspoon...picks feathers out of mug>


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Beep Beep peeps into room to see if its safe in here. ok runs across, thud!!

Damn cat, ive slid on the rest of that furball!!!

OOps should say hello to everyone.

Scooter beep beep


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

brownowl23 said:


> Beep Beep peeps into room to see if its safe in here. ok runs across, thud!!
> 
> Damn cat, ive slid on the rest of that furball!!!
> 
> ...


<Offers Scooter use of teaspoon>


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

This muppet peeping in!!! Anyone remember me?!?!?!


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hello Camilla  lovely to see you hun 
SO pleased the cat's fur-ball didn't have your beautiful feathers in it 
Don't suppose you've seen Birdie on your travels have you? 

Waldorf
XX
p.s. Don't perch on the back of the sofa...covered in Sweetums hair  and another one of that pesky cat's fur-balls  Big Mama has got to sort that moggy out!


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

look am house trained now!!!









Hope big mama lets us put the christmas dekki's up realllllllllllllll soon, after all it's on 35 days to go!!










ooopppssssssss, sorry got excited & forgot to use the loo..... 

Ratty
xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

trust the animals to make a mess everywhere!!!!

This cat is busily packing up her cat house as we are hopefully moving in just over 3 weeks   provided we can get everyone involved gee'd up!!!  new house here we come


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Kermit is in Ireland back in Uk at weekend we hope
see u all then
hugs
kermie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello Robin here and reporting for dooty!!

hehe!!

I passed my lilly pad test  lol xxxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

The mess is nothing to do with me.


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

lol!! birdie!! thats ace  

missed yoooooooooooooooooooou!!

xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

You lot are so funny with your pictures!! LOL U have made me smile 

I have nothing to report - i have a very boring life.......

Boppity xx


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

BOBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hope your okies darlin

loadsa love
Robin x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

here we are on a day out


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

had too add this just look at our cute puddy tat r u all snuggly in your outfit fidge


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Love the pics.Dont have time to find any meeself


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Big Mama  you can't mean Sweetums hair  most of it comes from her  

Hope all the Muppets are having a nice weekend?

Lotsa love
Waldorf
XX


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I caught Ratty in the laeder suffing her mush greedy ratty


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Oooh Kermie...bet our Ratty-Rudey-Bum learned that trick at that lap dancing club...I dunno  carrotts and flashing  think she needs therapy  

Whose helping me put the deccys up then? I need someone to help me as I can't be climing up the step ladders with my knees 
Birdie! NO SWINGING on the garlands this year! Not only snaps them but am fed up with your little "messages" landing on my armchair! Went to the bingo, didn't realise it was stuck to me hair! Lied and said it was a new type of Brilcream but couldn't explain the husks 

Gaffer you missed the tray last night...by quite a bit! MY SLIPPER IS NOT A TOILET! BAH! If it aint you it's the bloomin Rat! 

Kermie...you were up late last night  Strange time to be cleaning your teeth with that new fangled electric toothbrush  was ya watching an exercise dvd? A lot of heavy breathing 

Sweetums...I caught you! You've been nicking the Sherry already! DON'T deny it! You left ya hairs round the bottle! 

Quality Street and Roses in the cupboard...just in case anyone wonders...They haven't got damp...I've just put back the toffee pennies after I found out I couldn't chew them...with no teeth...you won't know the difference as have wrapped them back up again 

Right off to try and locate me dentures...they best not be in the cat tray or bottom of the bird cage AGAIN!! 

Waldorf 
xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

poo poo poo poo poo poo poo arrrrrrchoo poo poo poo poo poo poo poo arrrchoo

Take that!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

WHY do you always do that on my armchair! 

Hope ya not really poorly Birdie  We were fattening you and Camilla up for erm... a nice treat  new clothes (feathers are so last year) hear retro-barbarella-foil-type clothes are ALL the go


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Mrs Chaos said:


> We were fattening you and Camilla up for erm... a nice treat  new clothes (feathers are so last year) hear retro-barbarella-foil-type clothes are ALL the go


Why does everyone want to eat us birdies this time of year.......even the cows have got it in for me.


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

you lot are crackers But I loves ya


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey muppets hope u are all behavin?!!

Robin im good ta - u?!

Boppity xx


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

Muppets and behavin in the same sentince are you crazy

passed my driving test last tuesday and the freedom is amazing 

was watching Muppets in manhatten the other day made me miss everyone hehe!!

hope all is welll  

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well done Robin on the driving test!!

Boppity xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Muppet mansion is looking very festive! 
Think the Rat has been on the Sherry already though...hope she aint naked-nudey-bum in there...or left any raisins in my stockings 










Have all the Muppets been good then? Have you all sent your list to Santa?












Does anyone know if Chef has made the Christmas pudding yet? Hope she's used the right raisins









Where is everyone?










Who fancies a sing song?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow - this place looks cool with the deccies. What time we carol singing then?

Robin - congrats on passing your driving test.


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Carol singin at 7 pm Muppets
No rude lyrics this time Kermie!

Waldorf
X


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Meowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww meow meow meowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww meow meow meow meeeeeeeeeeeeowwww

Just practising


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

The Toilet Door Said Gentlemen

(To the Tune....God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen)

The toilet door said Gentlemen
So I just walked inside
I took two steps and realised
I'd been taken for a ride
I heard high voices turned and found
The place was occupied
By two nuns, three old ladies, and a nurse
What could be worse?
Than two nuns, three old ladies and a nurse.

The toilet door said Gentlemen
It must have been a gag
As soon as I walked in there I ran into some old hag
She sprayed me with a can of mace
And whacked me with her bag.
I could tell this just wouldn't be my day
What can I say?
It just wasn't turning out to be my day.

The toilet door said Gentlemen
And I would like to find
The f****ng little creep who had the nerve to switch the sign
Cause I've got two black eyes
And one high heel up my behind
Now I can't sit with comfort and joy
Boy, oh, boy
No, I'll never sit with comfort and joy.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

You lot really dont want to hear me singing it abit hard anyway when i keep having to get miss piggy off my face     

lol
Kermie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Lou F said:


> You lot really dont want to hear me singing it abit hard anyway when i keep having to get miss piggy off my face
> 
> lol
> Kermie xxxxxxxx


   THAT is probably why you have a bad back missus!





Fidget said:


> Meowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww meow meow meowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww meow meow meow meeeeeeeeeeeeowwww
> 
> Just practising


 Gaffer...you can play the triangle tomorrow hun


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Mrs Chaos said:


> Lou F said:
> 
> 
> > You lot really dont want to hear me singing it abit hard anyway when i keep having to get miss piggy off my face
> ...




But the triangle hurts my paws


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Mrs Chaos said:


> Carol singin at 7 pm Muppets


I AM NOT SINGING AT ANY TIME!!!!

Good Morning Muppets. 

I wanna go back to bed, am sooooooo tired. Think it could be down to the very nasty zoladex pointy thing the dr stabbed me with last week. Makes me sooooooo grumpy, sleepy, sweaty, spotty, headachy, but then the nice HRT makes me happy, giggly & FAT!!!!

PIG - Get your ass back to Muppet mansion for roll call.........ATTENNNNNTION


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

ahhh hemm (clears throat ) thinks better of singing and leaves the noise making to the baby scooters they do it far better for me and they can out sing anyone. 

A tired scooter here, MIL's party this weekend am I ever going to be ready.

CHef - are ya ready with the food im coming to pick it up today 

Scooter


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey I've done my bit of carol singing     Not the conventional type I know.

If Gaffer is playing the triangle...I'll play the coke bottle with lentils in    shakey shakey shakey!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a trumpet, though not sure if it isn't rusted up as been in the garage for years. 

Gaffer - you could try a xylophone - one of the wooden ones - that wouldn't be too hard on your paws.


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Did i hear the little voice of Weeb's calling moi!!!    and kermie................what a thing to say...........I was no where near you LOL  

and I think I've been gone to long..................(looks left)

What are fun credits??  And why has no one sent me any


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

There you go Miss Piggy! Can't have you running out of credits - though I thought you would be like the queen and not carry money.


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Well yeah you know.........but i still wants some (greedy piggy hehehehehe!!)

Thank you Cath


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

WHERES MY CREDITS <storms off with the hump>

<creeps back> Welcome back Piggy. Have missed ya mucho.

                                                                                                    ​


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

This is just for Gaffer  

On the twelfth day of Christmas my human gave to me:
Twelve bags of catnip!
Eleven yummy cat treats,
Ten baubles hanging,
Nine sheets of Kleenex,
Eight peacock feathers,
Seven stolen Q-tips,
Six feathered balls,
Five FISHY THINGS!
Four munchy house plants,
Three running taps,
Two fuzzy mice,
And a hamste-e-er in a plastic ball!!


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

OK Im going on strike until my bubbles and credits have increased dramatically!!!!! <crosses arms and sulks, big time>


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

<stops sulking> ok so credits might only be for posh members, so I'll let you all off for them, if my bubble number gets extremely high. <continues sulking>


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

did i miss the sing song?!!

Boppity


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Weebs - have sent you some credits so you can come off your strike now.


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Christmas Pudding, christmas pudding
Steaming hot, steaming hot,
sprinkle on the sugar, sprinkle on the sugar
eat the lot, eat the lot

<sung to the tune of I hear thunder>

I'm a christmas reindeer, big & strong
I can pull a sleigh along
when the toys are loaded
you will see
Father christmas driving me

< to the tune of I'm a little teapot>

Hic, hello muppets..

Ratty, hic, reporting for duty..

Found a lovely bottle of, hic, cooking sherry in the kitchen so thought, I'd hic, try it..

Presents are wrapped & under the tree, no peeking...

Loads of love to ya all

Ratbag
xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ratty should you be drinking?? I hope your ratmobile can be fixed baby    

I am back off to do me packing

love and hugs to all muppets
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

My we have all been quiet. 

Here's a little video for our lovely Kermie and us muppet friends






Love

Vicki x

**This post contains and unconfirmed link which fertilityfriends.co.uk are not responsible for it's content**


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=167993.msg2634314#msg2634314

VIP LINK PLEASE CLICK ​


----------

